# x-ray effect - multiple exposure



## CNCO (Feb 16, 2011)

i saw an article the other day about how you take an image of something with 2 different exposures to create an x ray effect. the article was on either gizmodo or endgadget and now its not there. anyone have experience doing this or examples?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 16, 2011)

What do you mean by x-ray effect?  

Taking multiple photos with different exposures, then combining them is often called HDR...but that has nothing to do with x-ray.

There is another technique, where you take two (or more) photos, uncovering something between exposures, then combine them to make it look like you are seeing through something...but in this case, the exposures don't have to be different.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 16, 2011)

not hdr, i think what you mentioned second. i wish i could find the article but yes, there was an image of a brief case and then it showed the contents inside as if you were tsa looking inside.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 16, 2011)

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there any other way to do this other than in photoshop?

I have played with the same kind of effect only in the night or in a dark room and then turn on and of the lightsource to create two exposures in one picture. But you can't just turn of the sun for a second so i guess that get's a bit tricky, or is there a way?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 16, 2011)

Double exposure.  It usually involves using a film camera and not advancing the film between shots.

As far as I know, there are very few digital cameras that allow double exposure...it's just so much easier/better to do with with Photoshop.


----------



## SupNY (Feb 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Double exposure.  It usually involves using a film camera and not advancing the film between shots.
> 
> As far as I know, there are very few digital cameras that allow double exposure...it's just so much easier/better to do with with Photoshop.



Ahhh interesting fact Mike, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, looks fairly simple.  Just a plain old multiple exposure.

I know there are a few DSLRs that can do it ... Pentax & Fuji can, I think.  Not sure what else.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 17, 2011)

Big Mike,
those are very cool shots, never even thought of something like that.  will have to try it soon.


----------



## osirus (Feb 18, 2011)

d700 can do multiple exposure shots.
i havent messed with it much though

the other day i had an idea to combine the multi exposure with bracketing to see if i could do like an in camera hdr, but when i turned on bracketing it turns off the multi exposure setting:x


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 19, 2011)

osirus said:


> but when i turned on bracketing it turns off the multi exposure setting:x


 Just do it manually.  I don't know if it will give you an HDR effect, but it would be interesting to try.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 19, 2011)

D300S  can do it also


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 19, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> osirus said:
> 
> 
> > but when i turned on bracketing it turns off the multi exposure setting:x
> ...


 
Isn't it just going to be overexposed?


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 19, 2011)

NielsSw said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > osirus said:
> ...


 I've never used a digital camera that could do multiple exposure, but on film - you change the ISO so that they all add up to the 'right' exposure.

Example:  Say you're using 100 ISO film, and you want to do a double exposure.  Double the ISO and meter normally - the two exposures will each be one stop under exposed, but they will add up to a normal exposure.

Not sure if you can change the ISO like that (without _actually_ changing it) on a digital body.  If you can't, you can do the same thing with exposure compensation.  It's just easier to change the ISO (on a film body).


You would have to figure out how many exposures there are going to be, and underexpose each one by that many stops.


----------



## osirus (Feb 19, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> osirus said:
> 
> 
> > but when i turned on bracketing it turns off the multi exposure setting:x
> ...


 
i will play around with it when i get home from work later.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never tried it digitally, but I have a feeling that changing the ISO will not work like it does with film.

Most likely, you'll have to either use exposure compensation, or manually underexpose each shot however much it needs to be underexposed.


----------



## Vautrin (Feb 20, 2011)

Multiple exposures do strange the, at least on film.  At the very least, they're unpredicatble, and you can't always say if it'll be over exposed or not

You have to remember that, at least on film, you may have several stops of latitude with your exposure.  

So even though it's overexposed, you might still see details.

Or, within your picture you have areas of dark, that may not come out, and areas of light in each exposure, doing strange things.

Holga / Galleries / Multiple Exposure




The Magic Mystery Of Multiple Exposure in News in Magazine - Lomography


----------



## osirus (Feb 20, 2011)

played a bit, had my lapptop on in a dark room, exposed first to get the room bright, then exposed for the detail in the laptop screen, results wern't the best, tried 2, 3 5, and 10 exposures in the multi exposure settings.
i got a little bit of detail back into the laptop screen, but it was still very overexposed.


----------

